

Useless Feedback - skmurphy
http://www.instigatorblog.com/useless-feedback/2010/06/14/

======
skmurphy
Key paragraph:

Without a strong hypothesis and problem statement, there’s no reason to get
feedback. Asking a friend, "What do you think of my idea?" is almost
completely useless. Asking a friend (or someone else who isn’t as biased as
your friend, "Do you have this problem, and how painful is it?" is a much more
useful query

